# WSD has posted Invited MOD Drivers



## Tech Control (Aug 5, 2006)

*Fast RC Worlds * has posted the invited _Mod Drivers _ list to the *Inaugural $25,000 World Series For Drivers * to be held Oct 11-14 in Kissimmee Fl.  Is your name on it???? www.fastrcworlds.com


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

That's all great... $2 grand to win, but you should AT LEAST get your entry fee back to start the "A"  .

Any interest in doing an OVAL in the future???


----------



## Tech Control (Aug 5, 2006)

*Ovals appear to be # 3 in the series*

Finish in the top 4 you get it back..or win a heat with the best TQ and you get it back. Also we will annouce next week the $100 Drivers Appreciation Packages to make it a little easier on the drivers ( mostly the sportsman ). First shot out the WSD still gives more then any other Race out there. Nitros off road look like next Event. Then OVALS but that part of the Sport seems to be on the decline if you believe all the Mags and Manufacturers. Our goal is to break the barriers out there and get this to the PUBLIC and let them decided. We will before 18 months break the 6 figure payouts and do it infront of 50,000 people. If this sport is as passionate as we believe it to be RC's will be the next Skateboard type sensation. But we shall see if the drivers want it and will allow the public to see it, something that has not been happening the past 5 years. It's the location that will make the sport grow not just all the drivers are in one location...Our opinion. What's yours?


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Tech Control said:


> Then OVALS but that part of the Sport seems to be on the decline if you believe all the Mags and Manufacturers.


Hello Tech,
Ya know, if you believe the mags, then oval should be non-existant because according them it's ALWAYS been on the decline, but in reality, I've seen more turnouts lately than ever before :thumbsup: . 
You mentioned location, and your exactly right, maybe in some places OVAL interest is low, but in the northeast it's the RC of choice :thumbsup: .
We all appreciate what your doing and I wish you lots of luck. I'd love to see this be an annual event along with an OVAL event soon.


----------



## Tech Control (Aug 5, 2006)

*Ovals for the next WSD?*

Jet Man:
You are probably right at least, I can say this - Oval Racers have been the loudest back to us. _The biggest factor going for Nitros are their crowd appeal _ to non RC peeps. We have a potential race site that would put thousands of non racing families a day in front of a off road race. That seems a good way to expose the RC industry to a lot of potential new racers and convince non RC industry advertisers to support bigger purses which is what we are driving for ( no pun intended ). Let me know your thoughts about a *$25k Ovals only*...can we draw 200 Sportsman...I know we will get 50+ pros for that division. We are listening and always want to provide the best venue for the drivers but it also must DRAW A CROWD or no biggies will ever pump 6 or 7 figures into it. The big companies are always looking for the next big thing and will commit large $$$$$$$ if it looks good. Good is - will the Public go to see and watch on TV - does the Sport create a buzz. Our research shows it will. What say you Jet Man?


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Funny "Jet man" I like it.

Well, As for drawing a crowd, I've raced at shopping malls that keep a very large crowd interested simply because of the NASCAR factor. People like to see the NASCAR look-alike's, and they actually hang around to see the finish, but I don't know of the "IDEAL" place to hold an event...Maybe the same weekend as the cup race at Louden??? Possibly lot's of exposure, and certianly lot's of $$$ around. Tony stewart supports oval RC in a big way, he own's Custom Works and put's on a race in Virginia yearly. 
I know the "NASCAR" guy's have quite an interest in RC, as I've seen Bodine and Edwards, at tracks and have heard of more showing up, PLUS a ton of them actually own them.
I guess what I'm trying to say is, if you want to put on a big event, maybe at a NASCAR track would work???

How many drivers would show??? Good question, I have a terrible time predicting what people will do givin the opportunity, I would think LOTS of people would show with good lead time, because...Why not???

Thanks for conversing with me.
Later, Bret


----------



## Tech Control (Aug 5, 2006)

*Wsd*

Jet Man:
We have the locations here that draws the crowds...last year *49 million * people came here to Orlando and Kissimmee so people aren't the problem. We have within 2 miles of this race site 14 hotels and Disney World. We have all the hotels passing out complimentry tickets to families for Saturdays Mains and the demo's that will be going on right before. We will bring people in. As for the next event Nitros ( or Ovals ) we have the crowds built in with the site that will hold it. They have over 250,000 attendees yearly visiting the location. We will have heads watching. That is it, the key to growth *Heads on the Races*, not just racers heads! Great talking to you also if you have any other suggestions or comments please keep them coming. What we need is driver support and PMA about change. If we put the race out in March _Ovals_ will you come?  Wasn't cool when strangers were there and into the race...lets be modeling ourselves after NASCAR 
Tech Man


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

Tech Control said:


> Jet Man:
> We have the locations here that draws the crowds...last year *49 million *people came here to Orlando and Kissimmee so people aren't the problem.


yeah and let's not forget we had over 800 r/c car racers here for something called the SNOWBIRDS!!!! me thinks someone came up with this location long ago?


----------



## Tech Control (Aug 5, 2006)

*Great Point!*

That's exactly my point. We can get the drivers here and now it is time to put Heads on the Races. This area brings in 49 million heads yearly. 83% are families. So lets put it where they are going to see it and get turned on to it....the kids will love it. RC's in general can be displayed at the race site during the Championship Mains and that will put the Heads on the Races. This should be the Mecca for RC's because the youth are the building blocks to the sports expansion. :thumbsup:


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I have been getting emails from these guys. the race isnt oval ?
I thought it was spam so I deleted the first 3 emails, lol


----------



## Tech Control (Aug 5, 2006)

Not Oval. Maybe the next one. Anyway all will be given a shot at the $$$ in the RC car world over the next 12 months.


----------



## pkfrizzlefry (Jun 6, 2006)

The checks are ready and the stage is set.... 

Who's going for the cash? And whos going for the cash?


The sportsman division (for non sponsored drivers like the rest of us)

should be a blast!

See ya there


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

If you want to start something like this for oval,it seems it would only make sense to start with the Snowbirds since it is the biggest and most organized race for the oval guys.I sure hope your right about your research,I would love to see RC go BIG TIME.We've been avg around 50-70 drivers here weekly with the spectators being about the same.Oval is far from dead here!!!!


----------



## Tech Control (Aug 5, 2006)

*Ovals*

The *Snowbirds is a Great Race * and has created it's Own legendary status in RC Racing History. Our business model calls for each division to have _Their Own Big Cash Race_. Ovals will have a *WSD* Race all to their selves. If the support isn't there then that part of the *WSD* will be put aside. The Series is about what will fire up the public...* NON RACERS * to be exact and the _youth _ to be even more specific. Everyone points to off road nitro because of the noise and the similarity to NASCAR ( our business model ) but all factors must be weighed. Cost, accessibility to accommodating tracks, racers support, industry support the list goes on. The skeptics abound but they were also there in the snow, in Vt. telling the _Snowboarders_ to get off the mountains don't upset the already established skiers. They were a the town meetings trying to ban _Skateboarding_ as it upset people in the towns and cities. It is _RC's Time _ to follow those sports to public acceptance and success. With the net and a crazy number of cable channels to get this out it is time to get *"Heads on the Races". *  We are willing to commit the time, money and energy to give *RC's a Shot at the Big Time*.


----------



## Tech Control (Aug 5, 2006)

*WSD Selects Horizon Hobby*

*Horizon Hobby*, www.horizonhobby.com, one of the leading marketers of RC products worldwide, has been selected as the vendor to be used by _Fast RC Worlds _ in the upcoming *World Series for Drivers * held this _October 11-14 in Kissimmee Fl_.  The $25,000  race is the richest event in the history of RC racing. Over $15,000 will be awarded to drivers in the stock 1/10 and 1/12 on road carpet divisions. Cash totaling over $10,000 will be given out in the Modified Divisions.

*WSD* spokesman Peter Kujawa today issued the following statement: “This is a perfect match for us at *FAST RC WORLDS*. All of our winners in the Sportsman division will have _Horizon Hobby_, a top rated company with multiple product lines to choose from. We see this arrangement as a win - win situation for all involved. Drivers simply choose their products and we have it shipped directly to them”

For additional information visit www.FASTRCWORLDS.com


----------



## Tech Control (Aug 5, 2006)

*WSD ChoosesTrinty Monster*

*FAST RC Worlds * has selected _Trinity’s Monster Motor _ as the handout motor for the stock classes in the upcoming World Series for Drivers  held this October 11-14 in Kissimmee Fl. The $25,000  race is the richest event in the history of RC racing. For additional information visit www.FASTRCWORLDS.com


----------



## Tech Control (Aug 5, 2006)

*Final days to register for WSD*

*FAST RC Worlds * spokesman Peter Kujawa issued the final registration date for the Inaugural $25,000 World Series for Drivers. No entries will be accepted after the *15th of September*. This is the final day for all drivers to register and get their payments in. Mr. Kujawa also wants to remind the drivers that the hotels final day for accepting discounted room reservations is also _September _ 15th. If you plan to compete in the richest race in RC history we urge you to register now. Depending on this final response FAST RCs may set up a driver’s waiting list.


----------



## Tech Control (Aug 5, 2006)

*WSD Postponed*

FAST RC WORLDS regrets to announce that the *Inaugural $25,000 Indoor Carpet World Series for Drivers * that was Scheduled for Oct 11-14 is postponed to an as yet undetermined date. We felt with only 50 entries in the single biggest cash awards race in RC History the race would not advance the Sport and would actually deter from the thousands of first time viewers possibly catching the RC bug and helping to advance RC Racing. After consulting with our sponsors and weighing all the potential outcomes the decision was made to refund all the racers who have paid entree fees and postpone the race. We are now free to direct our attention to the fastest growing and most exciting segment of the RC racing scene today NITRO OFF ROAD!

The $25.000 Nitro Off Road race will be held here late winter early spring 2007 on a date to be announced. The classes under consideration are as follows:

Production Monster Truck – 
1/10th Nitro Truck – 
Stadium Truck (Truggy) – 
Expert Stadium Truck (Truggy) – 
1/8th Scale Buggy – 
Expert 1/8th Scale Buggy –

For complete details go to www.fastrcworlds.com


Finally, we would like to thank the many, many positive people who have supported our efforts especially the magazine editors of this great Sport. They seem to understand what it will take for the Sport to take the next step up to wider acceptance and growth. In closing we talked with our various sponsors as what to do with the prize money of this postponed event. It came down to two choices double the next races giveaways’ or reward those who wanted to come. We all decided to reward those who supported us. So we are issuing $500 dollar checks to all the drivers who entered and paid their fees to attend the postponed event. Thank you


----------

